# Jordan River Round #4 (2-18)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to the Jordan River tonight from 5:15pm to 10pm without my twin. Fishing was great when I figured out where to cast as the water level went up again. I caught 2 utah suckers and 9 black bullhead catfish! By 8pm BFT's Loanfish saw my car on his way back from Sportsmans and he knew where I'd be fishing! He chatted with me trying to convince me to pack up and hit little dell right that second. After witnessing me pulling in another sucker and a few cats he and his daughter scrambled to go get their gear at home and join me. Being the stubburn type they refused to cast in my spot. I couldn't convince them to do it. Loanfish got 1 mud cat.

We were using nightcrawlers on size #4 hooks and a 1/2oz egg weight 6 inches above it. I lost a few fish on the reel in and had TONS of bites that I falied to hook up.

Me and my 2 Utah Suckers









1 of 9 black bullhead catfish









Loanfish and his daughter fishing along the jordan river


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice! I caught lots of cats out of that hole though not 9 in one outing good work! Was it my carp hole? Haha


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Nice! I caught lots of cats out of that hole though not 9 in one outing good work! Was it my carp hole? Haha


6 out of 11 yes. Still no carp for me this time. I left the mud cats for ya though.


----------

